#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 新設定&圖圖們~

## 帝嵐

換了新設定啦~連種族也一起換掉了www
這個種族是翼虎龍,80%的虎和20%的龍~
脖子上掛的碎片是傳家之寶w
吃我圖圖吧!!~

純獸設



獸人設



亞人設



接下來是一些雜圖們~

之前用的頭圖



剛完成的頭圖XD



之前設計的LOGO



最早畫出帝嵐~~



喔喔~發現積了好多圖後面可以慢慢發XD~
謝謝收看owo~

----------


## 峰峰

HI~帝嵐
首先恭喜你換了新獸設 :jcdragon-xd: 
獸設的元素好特別，很創新的風格~ :jcdragon-idle: 
而且一次就把亞人,獸人,純獸一次放出來呢
(原來不同型態的畫法各有特色在呢~筆記中 :狐狸望遠: 
LOGO那張很像是某個遊戲要開始的感覺XD :狐狸心跳: 
帝嵐的圖庫好像很多~很期待 :jcdragon-shy2: 
新獸一隻很高興認識你~有不懂畫法的地方也請多多指教 :jcdragon-cool:

----------


## 帝嵐

To：峰峰
這個獸設當初創出來時覺得 天呀我的腦洞怎麼這麼大呀XD
而且還被說很像神棍QWQ  不過久了後還是覺得帥XD

因為真的很喜歡自己這隻~所以就把大致型態都畫出來了：3
平常不太畫亞人設w只是在臉書上有參加社團後才專門畫的w
其實人型態的骨架只要找對肩膀和骨盆的位置後就很好畫了！

至於logo原本想拿來做一些商品w結果後來太麻煩了就作罷了XD

圖庫的存量至少還能夠讓我發兩次文吧XD敬請期待~

我也要像你請多指教呢~歡迎日後多畫圖多提問喔OWO！

----------


## 月光雪貂

帝嵐大大你好~，很喜歡這個新設定~，不過每畫一次好像都要花很長時間(望

之前有看過獸設，現在又看到獸人設和人設我覺得超棒~，骨架、動作和光影都很自然，配色也很有自己的特色，很喜歡條紋上像是在反光一樣的漸層色，我覺得不像神棍，反而比較像神獸呢XD

希望多看圖能讓我有所成長，也希望能在大大身上學習到一些技巧，還請大大多多指教(鞠躬

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

帝嵐你好啊
新的设定图真的是非常帅啊，比之前的更加复杂一些泥（｡ò ∀ ó｡）
个人臆想是像德鲁伊一样可以切换形态的吧|･ω･｀)
以狮子为主体再辅以龙的飞行能力，真的一种奇特的幻兽(๑>؂<๑）
在兽的形体上也学习了一波～(￣▽￣～)~

----------


## 帝嵐

To:雪貂
與其說是會花較長時間~不如說是遺漏的部分會很多XD
原來之前就有看過這個設定啦：3 這次多了獸人和亞人其實只是為了配合臉書的社團（笑XD
原來還是有人覺得像神獸（欣慰（´∀｀）
希望這些骨架和光影有幫助到你>WOb！也請多指教囉！

To：阿努比斯
你好喔！謝謝誇獎~~複雜度是提高了沒錯XD（提高到會忘記畫w
沒錯！他的型態能自由轉換，看世界觀來變換自己：3
其實他是老虎 然後有著較長的鬃毛XD 當初就是希望他能有神聖的感覺XD
希望這些圖能對你們有幫助owo！

----------

